# POISON BOTTLE COLLECTION QUESTION ???



## annanne (May 6, 2007)

I got this case at a estate sale  and took them to a local antique store they said they were fakes reproductions and only wroth 120.00...I looked on ebay and seen some bottles like this go for more than 50.00 each..what are they ?? real or not ?

 Some have blue coffin pills or pills with skulls on them,some have small spoons and other weird things in them.some are dirty some are really clean .

 I sold a few at local store but dont want to make a mistake like my frind said I may be doing..Ifound this poison bottle site on google...THANK YOU.


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2007)

That antique store either knows nothing about poison bottles, or they were trying to steal them from you. Your bottles are real, there were never reproductions of those exact bottles. I would estimate that you have approximately $500-600 worth of bottles, some of which are scarce. Very nice display! ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (May 6, 2007)

Great Poisons!!! I like that one with the snake around the neck...That snake just makes it stand out. The coffin is pretty cool too!


----------



## annanne (May 6, 2007)

Thank you for honesty...[]


 I thought so []  darn guy .

 5-600 what a jerk !

 I wish I had not sold  a few now.Is ebay a good place to replace them ???

 They both had skulls on them 1 blue one brown. 

 Are the blue with bumps and green with dots the coffin they look like coffins.


----------



## Tony14 (May 6, 2007)

I was talking bout the blue one, not sure about the green...Watch ebay for some of them, you might be able to find the ones you have already and see what there going for. I dont know too much bout poisons, but that Jim guy up there from what i hear know his stuff[]


----------



## capsoda (May 6, 2007)

No doubt, the antique dealer either doesn't know jack about poisons or is a " They are fake but I will buy them from you" money grubbin crud. Jim is our resident poison guy and a good guy on top of that.[]

 I wouldn't do any business with that antique dealer!!!


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2007)

Ebay is the best place to find a lot of poison bottles. They don't appear very often at the antique stores from what I have seen (and I look a lot). The amber skull and bones iodines are about $15-20 for the square ones and $50-75 for the oval ones. The cobalt blue rectangular ones are $50-75.

 The green poison is an English one. I can't tell from the picture, but if it has "Taylor's Liverpool" on the bottom and round dots on the sides, add another $100 to the figure I gave you. If it's not a Taylor's, it's $10-20.

 Tony and Warren, thanks for the good words []. I try my best to help. Unfortunately, there are some vultures out there who like to try to steal good bottles []. ~Jim


----------



## annanne (May 13, 2007)

OK..I got the mulford back...[]

 I am looking for other bottles of the poison type to build my collection..anyone???


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2007)

I might be able to find you a few poisons. I'll send you an e-mail if I come up with anything. ~Jim


----------



## annanne (May 15, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Jim
> 
> I might be able to find you a few poisons. I'll send you an e-mail if I come up with anything. ~Jim


 

 THANKS ! I replaced the brown skull with a green not to be taken I found at aflea market  and put all the skull rings and other things back...  The person I sold the brown skull would not sell back ..OH WELL ! 

 Its almost back to the way it was found.


----------



## idigit (Aug 24, 2007)

hello there ,great collection, my name is craig I have been digging  for bottles for many years  my favorites are the poison"s to help you in the future with antique dealer scams , I am pretty sure all the bottle repos are from the manf. wheaton which will be marked on the bottom once again great  bottles


----------



## annanne (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is where I am at so far ![]


----------



## idigjars (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Annanne, welcome  to the forum.  You have a very nice poison collection.  I just started collecting some poison bottles myself.  Bought a few from Jim, he is very knowledgeable.   Thanks for sharing your pics with us.     Paul


----------



## annanne (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks..[]

 Sad part is,I may be putting them all up for sale on ebay,my car needs repair.[]


----------



## glass man (May 5, 2008)

Somehow I never quite get over getting ripped off. I for give but,have a problem getting over it ,especially when it is done by a friend and the friend says I must be mistaken as I never sold him that bottle! I let him have the bottle and he was going to pay me latter! I watched him take it out the door! HE had a point ,I never sold him the bottle since he stole it!


----------



## annanne (May 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> Somehow I never quite get over getting ripped off. I for give but,have a problem getting over it ,especially when it is done by a friend and the friend says I must be mistaken as he never sold him that bottle!


 []


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2008)

Yep, That is the worst kind of burn.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 2, 2008)

what a fascinating collection! Good Luck replacing the bottles. Have a yard sale to fix your car and hold to that collection.That's an investment that will increase with value. [] and always get a few different opinions on the value. []


----------



## annanne (Aug 5, 2008)

THANKS....I think I have the car thing worked out.[]


----------

